

Ask HN: Need suggestions for online t-shirt store business. - anujkk

I don't know if this is the right place to ask this question but still I will give a try.<p>I have an startup idea about setting up an online store that will sell t-shirts designed around a niche concept. It will be somewhat like Myntra.com. I can develop and design the site but I don't have much idea about T-shirt printing business. I need help in these -<p>a) Where can I learn more about this business? Any links or resources will be helpful<p>b) Do you know any T-shirt whole-seller near New Delhi, India region who can provide me cheap unbranded plain t-shirts? or from any other place who can deliver me it in 2-3 days time?<p>c) Which design and printing technologies are used in creating custom t-shirt designs?<p>d) If this is not the best place to ask this question, where should I try?
======
jvdmeij
Perhaps you can start by using the service Spreadshirt offers. They handle the
payment, printing and delivery, so you can focus on the niches you want to
address and of course the designs. Is your idea working? Great! Then it is a
good time to learn about printing shirts yourself. I think this way you can
start with almost no costs and really learn if you idea is viable.

------
pestaa
I can't answer any of your questions deeply, but they might fit the Answers on
Startups domain better. <http://answers.onstartups.com/>

How long have you been searching on Google? Is it such a neglected business?

------
kevruger
threadbird.com does awesome printing. They used to be Storenvy printing when
I've used them - but they've branched off just for printing now it looks like.
But they are based out of the US. Maybe drop them a line.

BTW, I don't know if your startup is just a temporary t-shirt store, but here
is my 2 cents from my brief experience selling shirts: Spend a little more for
the better quality shirts, you will get repeat customers. I highly recommend
the American Apparel shirts. It really does make a difference. Also, if
customers know that the shirt is AA, they are definitely more likely to buy if
you list it for a moderate price. The quality is far superior and in my
opinion, just feel better wearing them.

